# Why does Chas do me like he done?



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Doesn't he love me anymore? He doesn't answer his pm's or even give me a call to say, "thanks," when I send him flowers. Sure he'll answer everyone's questions about baseball hats, but won't even acknowledge me when I want to talk to him about starting our own family. He's forever jetting off to alleged "Look Demos" every weekend, but when was the last time he asked me if we could stay home for a night to drink hot cocoa in front of the fireplace while watching *Pretty Woman*, *Pretty in Pink*, *Steel Magnolias*, or *Yentl*......or maybe instead of watching a movie we could be listening to Johnny Mathis or Barbara Streisand? I'll tell you: it's been a very long time.


----------

